# Advice To Seekers As Per Gurmat



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

AwigAwkwrI bpurw jIau ] (277-13, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
*The helpless beings are subject to His Command.*
 jo iqsu BwvY soeI Puin QIau ] (277-13, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
*That which pleases Him, ultimately comes to pass.*
 kbhU aUc nIc mih bsY ] (277-13, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
*Sometimes, they abide in exaltation; sometimes, they are depressed*


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

mY aUpir ndir krI ipir swcY mY CoifAVw myrw qyrw ] (561-16, vfhMsu, mÚ 4)
*She answers, "My True Husband blessed me with His Mercy; I abandoned the distinction between mine and yours.*


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

sBu mnu qnu jIau krhu hir pRB kw iequ mwrig BYxy imlIAY ] (561-17, vfhMsu, mÚ 4)
*Dedicate everything, mind, body and soul, to the Lord God; this is the Path to meet Him, O sister."*


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

satisfied with yourself
jo dyie shxw mnih khxw AwiK nwhI vwvxw ] (566-7, vfhMsu, mÚ 1)
Be satisfied with what God gives you; tell your mind not to complain uselessly.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

Remove self centeredness
Awpu gvwieAw qw ipru pwieAw gur kY sbid smwieAw ] (567-17, vfhMsu, mÚ 3)
Renouncing her self-centeredness, she attains her Husband Lord, and remains merged in the Word of the Guru's Shabad.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

Truth self descipline

AMqir sWiq min suKu hoie sc sMjim kwr kmwie ] (591-11, vfhMsu, mÚ 3)
Peace and happiness shall fill your mind deep within, if you act according to truth and self-discipline.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

Durlabh Janam

dulB jnmu puMn Pl pwieE ibrQw jwq AibbykY ] (658-8, soriT, Bgq rivdws jI)
I obtained this precious human life as a reward for my past actions, but without discriminating wisdom, it is wasted in vain.
 rwjy ieMdR smsir igRh Awsn ibnu hir Bgiq khhu ikh lyKY ]1] (658-9, soriT, Bgq rivdws jI)
Tell me, without devotional worship of the Lord, of what use are mansions and thrones like those of King Indra?


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

God is One but His names are infinite. Hence there are infinite paths and opinions.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

Nanak hari kirtan kar attal ih dharma: O Nanak, engage in Hari Kirtan, this alone is the *Attal Religion* (sggs 299). 
What is the *Pure Religion*? Who is the Pure Sikh? The one who follows the Pure Religion becomes the Pure devotee, and attains his Eternal Nature, which is Pure Consciousness. This is Self-realization. The Gurbani narrates the attributes of a Purely religious person as follows:


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hukam na jaanahi bapure bhoolahi phirahi gavaar....: The wretched fools do not know God’s Will; they wander around making mistakes. They go about their business stubborn-mindedly; they are disgraced forever and ever. Inner peace does not come to them; they do not embrace Divine Love (sggs 66).


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

Jat sat sanjam Naam hai vin naavai nirmal na hoi: The Name of God is abstinence, truthfulness, and self-restraint. Without the Name, no one becomes pure (sggs 33).


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

AwpnVw pRBu ndir kir dyKY nwnk joiq joqI rlIAY ]3] (561-18, vfhMsu, mÚ 4)
If her God gazes upon her with favor, O Nanak, her light merges into the Light. ||3||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

Truth self descipline

AMqir sWiq min suKu hoie sc sMjim kwr kmwie ] (591-11, vfhMsu, mÚ 3)
Peace and happiness shall fill your mind deep within, if you act according to truth and self-discipline.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

n bIcwirE rwjw rwm ko rsu ] (658-9, soriT, Bgq rivdws jI)
You have not considered the sublime essence of the Name of the Lord, our King;
 ijh rs An rs bIsir jwhI ]1] rhwau ] (658-10, soriT, Bgq rivdws jI)
this sublime essence shall cause you to forget all other essences


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

jwin Ajwn Bey hm bwvr soc Asoc idvs jwhI ] (658-10, soriT, Bgq rivdws jI)
We do not know what we need to know, and we have become insane. We do not consider what we should consider; our days are passing away.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

ieMdRI sbl inbl ibbyk buiD prmwrQ prvys nhI ]2] (658-11, soriT, Bgq rivdws jI)
Our passions are strong, and our discriminating intellect is weak; we have no access to the supreme objective. ||2||
 khIAq Awn AcrIAq An kCu smJ n prY Apr mwieAw ] (658-12, soriT, Bgq rivdws jI)
We say one thing, and do something else; entangled in endless Maya, we do not understand anything.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

suK swgru surqr icMqwmin kwmDynu bis jw ky ] (658-13, soriT, Bgq rivdws jI)
He is the ocean of peace; the miraculous tree of life, the wish-fulfilling jewel, and the Kaamadhayna, the cow which fulfills all desires, all are in His power.
 cwir pdwrQ Ast dsw isiD nv iniD kr ql qw ky ]1] (658-13, soriT, Bgq rivdws jI)
The four great blessings, the eighteen supernatural spiritual powers of the Siddhas, and the nine treasures, are all in the palm of His hand. ||1||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

hir hir hir n jpih rsnw ] (658-14, soriT, Bgq rivdws jI)
You do not chant with your tongue the Name of the Lord, Har, Har, Har.
 Avr sB iqAwig bcn rcnw ]1] rhwau ] (658-14, soriT, Bgq rivdws jI)
Abandon your involvement in all other words.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

nwnw iKAwn purwn byd ibiD cauqIs AKr mWhI ] (658-15, soriT, Bgq rivdws jI)
The various Shaastras, Puranaas, and the Vedas of Brahma, are made up of thirty-four letters.
 ibAws ibcwir kihE prmwrQu rwm nwm sir nwhI ]2] (658-15, soriT, Bgq rivdws jI)
After deep contemplation, Vyaas spoke of the supreme objective; there is nothing equal to the Lord's Name. ||2||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

shj smwiD aupwiD rhq Puin bfY Bwig ilv lwgI ] (658-16, soriT, Bgq rivdws jI)
Very fortunate are those who are absorbed in celestial bliss, and released from their entanglements; they are lovingly attached to the Lord.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

kih rivdws pRgwsu irdY Dir jnm mrn BY BwgI ]3]4] (658-17, soriT, Bgq rivdws jI)
Says Ravi Daas, enshrine the Lord's Light within your heart, and your fear of birth and death shall run away from you.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

jau qum igirvr qau hm morw ] (658-17, soriT, Bgq rivdws jI)
If You are the mountain, Lord, then I am the pea{censored}.
 jau qum cMd qau hm Bey hY ckorw ]1] (658-18, soriT, Bgq rivdws jI)
If You are the moon, then I am the partridge in love with it. ||1||
 mwDvy qum n qorhu qau hm nhI qorih ] (658-18, soriT, Bgq rivdws jI)
O Lord, if You will not break with me, then I will not break with You.
 qum isau qoir kvn isau jorih ]1] rhwau ] (658-19, soriT, Bgq rivdws jI)
For, if I were to break with You, with whom would I then join? ||1||Pause||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

jau qum dIvrw qau hm bwqI ] (658-19, soriT, Bgq rivdws jI)
If You are the lamp, then I am the wick.
 jauqum qIrQ qau hm jwqI ]2] (658-19, soriT, Bgq rivdws jI)
If You are the sacred place of pilgrimage, then I am the pilgrim. ||2||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

kbhU sog hrK rMig hsY ] (277-13, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
Sometimes, they are sad, and sometimes they laugh with joy and delight.
 kbhU inMd icMd ibauhwr ] (277-14, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
Sometimes, they are occupied with slander and anxiety.
 kbhU aUB Akws pieAwl ] (277-14, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
Sometimes, they are high in the Akaashic Ethers, sometimes in the nether regions of the underworld.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

kbhU byqw bRhm bIcwr ] (277-14, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
Sometimes, they know the contemplation of God.
 nwnk Awip imlwvxhwr ]5] (277-15, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
O Nanak, God Himself unites them with Himself. ||5||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

kbhU inriq krY bhu Bwiq ] (277-15, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
Sometimes, they dance in various ways.
 kbhU soie rhY idnu rwiq ] (277-15, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
Sometimes, they remain asleep day and night.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

kbhU mhw k®oD ibkrwl ] (277-15, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
Sometimes, they are awesome, in terrible rage.
 kbhUM srb kI hoq rvwl ] (277-16, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
Sometimes, they are the dust of the feet of all.
 kbhU hoie bhY bf rwjw ] (277-16, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
Sometimes, they sit as great kings.
 kbhu ByKwrI nIc kw swjw ] (277-16, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
Sometimes, they wear the coat of a lowly beggar.
 kbhU ApkIriq mih AwvY ] (277-17, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
Sometimes, they come to have evil reputations.
 kbhU Blw Blw khwvY ] (277-17, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
Sometimes, they are known as very, very good.
 ijau pRBu rwKY iqv hI rhY ] (277-17, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
As God keeps them, so they remain.
 gur pRswid nwnk scu khY ]6] (277-17, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
By Guru's Grace, O Nanak, the Truth is told. ||6||
 kbhU hoie pMifqu kry bK´wnu ] (277-18, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
Sometimes, as scholars, they deliver lectures.
 kbhU moinDwrI lwvY iDAwnu ] (277-18, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
Sometimes, they hold to silence in deep meditation.
 kbhU qt qIrQ iesnwn ] (277-18, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
Sometimes, they take cleansing baths at places of pilgrimage.
 kbhU isD swiDk muiK igAwn ] (277-19, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
Sometimes, as Siddhas or seekers, they impart spiritual wisdom


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

kbhU kIt hsiq pqMg hoie jIAw ] (277-19, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
Sometimes, they becomes worms, elephants, or moths.
 Ainkjoin BrmY BrmIAw ] (277-19, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
They may wander and roam through countless incarnations


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

jau qum dIvrw qau hm bwqI ] (658-19, soriT, Bgq rivdws jI)
If You are the lamp, then I am the wick.
 jauqum qIrQ qau hm jwqI ]2] (658-19, soriT, Bgq rivdws jI)
If You are the sacred place of pilgrimage, then I am the pilgrim. ||2||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

kbhU mhw k®oD ibkrwl ] (277-15, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
Sometimes, they are awesome, in terrible rage.
 kbhUM srb kI hoq rvwl ] (277-16, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
Sometimes, they are the dust of the feet of all.
 kbhU hoie bhY bf rwjw ] (277-16, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
Sometimes, they sit as great kings.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

kbhu ByKwrI nIc kw swjw ] (277-16, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
Sometimes, they wear the coat of a lowly beggar.
 kbhU ApkIriq mih AwvY ] (277-17, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
Sometimes, they come to have evil reputations.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

As God keeps them, so they remain.
 gur pRswid nwnk scu khY ]6] (277-17, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
By Guru's Grace, O Nanak, the Truth is told. ||6||
 kbhU hoie pMifqu kry bK´wnu ] (277-18, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
Sometimes, as scholars, they deliver lectures.
 kbhU moinDwrI lwvY iDAwnu ] (277-18, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
Sometimes, they hold to silence in deep meditation.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

kbhU qt qIrQ iesnwn ] (277-18, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
Sometimes, they take cleansing baths at places of pilgrimage.
 kbhU isD swiDk muiK igAwn ] (277-19, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
Sometimes, as Siddhas or seekers, they impart spiritual wisdom.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

bfBwgI iqh jn kau jwnhu jo hir ky gun gwvY ] (901-18, rwmklI, mÚ 9)
Know that one who sings the Glorious Praises of the Lord is very fortunate.
 jnm jnm ky pwpKoie kY Puin bYkuMiT isDwvY ]1] (901-18, rwmklI, mÚ 9)
The sins of countless incarnations are washed off, and he attains the heavenly realm.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

swDo kaun jugiq Ab kIjY ] (902-3, rwmklI, mÚ 9)
Holy people: what way should I now adopt,
 jw qy durmiq sgl ibnwsY rwm Bgiq mnu BIjY ]1] rhwau ] (902-4, rwmklI, mÚ 9)
by which all evil-mindedness may be dispelled, and the mind may vibrate in devotional worship to the Lord? ||1||Pause||
 mnu mwieAw mih auriJ rihE hY bUJY nh kCu igAwnw ] (902-4, rwmklI, mÚ 9)
My mind is entangled in Maya; it knows nothing at all of spiritual wisdom.
 kaunu nwmu jgu jw kY ismrY pwvY pdu inrbwnw ]1] (902-5, rwmklI, mÚ 9)
What is that Name, by which the world, contemplating it, might attain the state of Nirvaanaa? ||1||
 Bey dieAwl ik®pwl sMq jn qb ieh bwq bqweI ] (902-6, rwmklI, mÚ 9)
When the Saints became kind and compassionate, they told me this.
 srb Drm mwno iqh kIey ijh pRB kIriq gweI ]2] (902-6, rwmklI, mÚ 9)
Understand, that whoever sings the Kirtan of God's Praises, has performed all religious rituals. ||2||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

rwm nwmu nru inis bwsur mih inmK eyk auir DwrY ] (902-7, rwmklI, mÚ 9)
One who enshrines the Lord's Name in his heart night and day - even for an instant
 jm ko qRwsu imtY nwnk iqh Apuno jnmu svwrY ]3]2] (902-7, rwmklI, mÚ 9)
- has his fear of Death eradicated. O Nanak, his life is approved and fulfilled. ||3||2||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

pRwnI nwrwien suiD lyih ] (902-8, rwmklI, mÚ 9)
O mortal, focus your thoughts on the Lord.
 iCnu iCnu AauD GtY inis bwsur ibRQw jwqu hY dyh ]1] rhwau ] (902-8, rwmklI, mÚ 9)
Moment by moment, your life is running out; night and day, your body is passing away in vain. ||1||Pause||
 qrnwpo ibiKAn isau KoieE bwlpnu AigAwnw ] (902-9, rwmklI, mÚ 9)
You have wasted your youth in corrupt pleasures, and your childhood in ignorance.
 ibriD BieE AjhU nhI smJY kaun kumiq aurJwnw ]1] (902-10, rwmklI, mÚ 9)
You have grown old, and even now, you do not understand, the evil-mindedness in which you are entangled. ||1||
 mwns jnmu dIE ijh Twkuir so qY ikau ibsrwieE ] (902-10, rwmklI, mÚ 9)
Why have you forgotten your Lord and Master, who blessed you with this human life?
 mukqu hoq nr jw kY ismrY inmK n qw kau gwieE ]2] (902-11, rwmklI, mÚ 9)
Remembering Him in meditation, one is liberated. And yet, you do not sing His Praises, even for an instant. ||2||
 mwieAw ko mdu khw krqu hY sMig n kwhU jweI ] (902-11, rwmklI, mÚ 9)
Why are you intoxicated with Maya? It will not go along with you.
 nwnku khqu cyiq icMqwmin hoie hY AMiq shweI ]3]3]81] (902-12, rwmklI, mÚ 9)
Says Nanak, think of Him, remember Him in your mind. He is the Fulfiller of desires, who will be your help and support in the end. ||3||3||81||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

jIvn qlb invwir ] (902-16, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
Give up your attachment to life.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

. Love of sabad brings Peace

jgu prboDih mVI bDwvih ] (903-6, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
You preach to the world, and set up your house.
 Awsxu iqAwig kwhy scu pwvih ] (903-7, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
Abandoning your Yogic postures, how will you find the True Lord?
 mmqw mohu kwmix ihqkwrI ] (903-7, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
You are attached to possessiveness and the love of sexual pleasure.
 nw AauDUqI nw sMswrI ]1] (903-7, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
You are not a renunciate, nor a man of the world. ||1||
 jogI bYis rhhu duibDw duKu BwgY ] (903-8, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
Yogi, remain seated, and the pain of duality will run away from you.
 Gir Gir mwgq lwj n lwgY ]1] rhwau ] (903-8, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
You beg from door to door, and you don't feel ashamed. ||1||Pause||
 gwvih gIq n cInih Awpu ] (903-9, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
You sing the songs, but you do not understand your own self.
 ikau lwgI invrY prqwpu ] (903-9, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
How will the burning pain within be relieved?
 gur kY sbid rcY mn Bwie ] (903-9, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
Through the Word of the Guru's Shabad, let your mind be absorbed in the Lord's Love,


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

mwieAw moih shih jm fMfu ] (903-10, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
Attached to Maya, you will be beaten by Death's heavy club.
 PUtY Kwpru BIK n Bwie ] (903-10, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
Your begging bowl is broken; it will not hold the charity of the Lord's Love.
 bMDin bwiDAw AwvY jwie ]3] (903-11, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
Bound in bondage, you come and go. ||3||
 ibMdu n rwKih jqI khwvih ] (903-11, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
You do not control your seed and semen, and yet you claim to practice abstinence.
 mweI mwgq qRY loBwvih ] (903-11, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
You beg from Maya, lured by the three qualities.
 inrdieAw nhI joiq aujwlw ] (903-12, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
You have no compassion; the Lord's Light does not shine in you.
 bUfq bUfy srb jMjwlw ]4] (903-12, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
You are drowned, drowned in worldly entanglements. ||4||
 ByK krih iKMQw bhu QtUAw ] (903-12, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
You wear religious robes, and your patched coat assumes many disguises.
 JUTo Kylu KylY bhu ntUAw ] (903-13, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
You play all sorts of false tricks, like a juggler.
 AMqir Agin icMqw bhu jwry ] (903-13, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
The fire of anxiety burns brightly within you.
 ivxu krmw kYsy auqris pwry ]5] (903-13, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
Without the karma of good actions, how can you cross over? ||5||
 muMdRw Ptk bnweI kwin ] (903-14, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
You make ear-rings of glass to wear in your ears.
 mukiq nhI ibidAw ibigAwin ] (903-14, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
But liberation does not come from learning without understanding.
 ijhvw ieMdRI swid luoBwnw ] (903-14, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
You are lured by the tastes of the tongue and sex organs.
 psU Bey nhI imtY nIswnw ]6] (903-15, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
You have become a beast; this sign cannot be erased. ||6||
 iqRibiD logw iqRibiD jogw ] (903-15, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
The people of the world are entangled in the three modes; the Yogis are entangled in the three modes.
 sbdu vIcwrY cUkis sogw ] (903-15, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
Contemplating the Word of the Shabad, sorrows are dispelled.
 aUjlu swcu su sbdu hoie ] (903-15, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
Through the Shabad, one becomes radiant, pure and truthful.
 jogI jugiq vIcwry soie ]7] (903-16, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
One who contemplates the true lifestyle is a Yogi. ||7||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

jqu squ sMjmu scu sucIqu ] (903-17, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
One who practices celibacy, chastity, self-control, truth and pure consciousness
 nwnk jogI iqRBvx mIqu ]8]2] (903-17, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
- O Nanak, that Yogi is the friend of the three worlds. ||8||2||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

Ailpq guPw mih rhih inrwry ] (904-5, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
In the secluded cave, I remain unattached.
 qskr pMc sbid sMGwry ] (904-5, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
With the Word of the Shabad, I have killed the five thieves.
 pr Gr jwie n mnu folwey ] (904-5, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
My mind does not waver or go to the home of any other.
 shj inrMqir rhau smwey ]5] (904-6, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
I remain intuitively absorbed deep within. ||5||
 gurmuiK jwig rhy AauDUqw ] (904-6, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
As Gurmukh, I remain awake and aware, unattached.
 sd bYrwgI qqu proqw ] (904-6, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
Forever detached, I am woven into the essence of reality.
 jgu sUqw mir AwvY jwie ] (904-7, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
The world is asleep; it dies, and comes and goes in reincarnation.
 ibnu gur sbd n soJI pwie ]6] (904-7, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
Without the Word of the Guru's Shabad, it does not understand. ||6||
 Anhd sbdu vjY idnu rwqI ] (904-7, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
The unstruck sound current of the Shabad vibrates day and night.
 Aivgq kI giq gurmuiK jwqI ] (904-8, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
The Gurmukh knows the state of the eternal, unchanging Lord God.
 qau jwnI jw sbid pCwnI ] (904-8, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
When someone realizes the Shabad, then he truly knows.
 eyko riv rihAw inrbwnI ]7] (904-8, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
The One Lord is permeating and pervading everywhere in Nirvaanaa. ||7||
 suMn smwiD shij mnu rwqw ] (904-9, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
My mind is intuitively absorbed in the state of deepest Samaadhi;
 qij hau loBw eyko jwqw ] (904-9, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
renouncing egotism and greed, I have come to know the One Lord.
 gur cyly Apnw mnu mwinAw ] (904-9, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
When the disciple's mind accepts the Guru,
 nwnk dUjw myit smwinAw ]8]3] (904-10, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
O Nanak, duality is eradicated, and he merges in the Lord. ||8||3||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

Pride/meditate/ arguments/guru teachings/ God

grbu invwir imlY pRBu swriQ ] (904-14, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
Subduing your pride, you shall receive the supreme wealth of God.
 mukiq pRwn jip hir ikrqwriQ ]3] (904-14, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
The mortal is liberated and emancipated, meditating on the Lord. ||3||
 vwcY vwdu n bydu bIcwrY ] (904-15, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
You study the arguments, but do not contemplate the Vedas.
 Awip fubY ikau ipqrw qwrY ] (904-15, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
You drown yourself - how will you save your ancestors?
 Git Git bRhmu cInY jnu koie ] (904-15, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
How rare is that person who realizes that God is in each and every heart.
 siqguru imlY q soJI hoie ]4] (904-16, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
When one meets the True Guru, then he understands. ||4||
 gxq gxIAY shsw duKu jIAY ] (904-16, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
Making his calculations, cynicism and suffering afflict his soul.
 gur kI srix pvY suKu QIAY ] (904-16, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
Seeking the Sanctuary of the Guru, peace is found.
 kir AprwD srix hm AwieAw ] (904-17, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
I sinned and made mistakes, but now I seek Your Sanctuary.
 gur hir Byty purib kmwieAw ]5] (904-17, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
The Guru led me to meet the Lord, according to my past actions. ||5||
 gur srix n AweIAY bRhmu n pweIAY ] (904-18, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
If one does not enter the Guru's Sanctuary, God cannot be found.
 Brim BulweIAY jnim mir AweIAY ] (904-18, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
Deluded by doubt, one is born, only to die, and come back again.
 jm dir bwDau mrY ibkwru ] (904-18, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
Dying in corruption, he is bound and gagged at Death's door.
 nw irdY nwmu n sbdu Acwru ]6] (904-19, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
The Naam, the Name of the Lord, is not in his heart, and he does not act according to the Shabad. ||6||
 ieik pwDy pMifq imsr khwvih ] (904-19, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
Some call themselves Pandits, religious scholars and spiritual teachers.
 duibDw rwqymhlu n pwvih ] (904-19, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
Tinged with double-mindedness, they do not find the Mansion of the Lord's Presence.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

Lord/naam/gurmukh/


The created Universe emanated from within You; there is no other at all.[905-14]
Whatever is said to be, is from You, O God.
He is the True Lord and Master, throughout the ages.
auqpiq prlau Avru n koeI ]1] (905-15, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
Creation and destruction do not come from anyone else. ||1||
Such is my Lord and Master, profound and unfathomable.
Whoever meditates on Him, finds peace. The arrow of the Messenger of Death does not strike one who has the Name of the Lord. ||1||Pause||
The Naam, the Name of the Lord, is a priceless jewel, a diamond.
The True Lord Master is immortal and immeasurable.
That tongue which chants the True Name is pure.
The True Lord is in the home of the self; there is no doubt about it. 
Some sit in the forests, and some make their home in the mountains.
Forgetting the Naam, they rot away in egotistical pride.
Without the Naam, what is the use of spiritual wisdom and meditation?
The Gurmukhs are honored in the Court of the Lord. ||3||
Acting stubbornly in egotism, one does not find the Lord.
Studying the scriptures, reading them to other people,
and wandering around at places of pilgrimage, the disease is not taken away.
Without the Naam, how can one find peace? ||4||
No matter how much he tries, he cannot control his semen and seed.
His mind wavers, and he falls into hell.
Bound and gagged in the City of Death, he is tortured.
Without the Name, his soul cries out in agony. ||5||
The many Siddhas and seekers, silent sages and demi-gods
cannot satisfy themselves by practicing restraint through Hatha Yoga.
One who contemplates the Word of the Shabad, and serves the Guru
his mind and body become immaculate, and his egotistical pride is obliterated. ||6||

Blessed with Your Grace, I obtain the True Name.
I remain in Your Sanctuary, in loving devotion.
Love for Your devotional worship has welled up within me.
As Gurmukh, I chant and meditate on the Lord's Name. ||7||
When one is rid of egotism and pride, his mind is drenched in the Lord's Love.
Practicing fraud and hypocrisy, he does not find God.
Without the Word of the Guru's Shabad, he cannot find the Lord's Door.

Nanak, the Gurmukh contemplates the essence of reality. ||8||6||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

You do not practice truth, abstinence, self-discipline or humility; the ghost within your skeleton has turned to dry wood.[906-10]
You have not practiced charity, donations, cleansing baths or austerities. Without the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy, your life has gone in vain. ||2||
Attached to greed, you have forgotten the Naam. Coming and going, your life has been ruined.
When the Messenger of Death grabs you by your hair, you will be punished. You are unconscious, and have fallen into Death's mouth. ||3||
Day and night, you jealously slander others; in your heart, you have neither the Naam, nor compassion for all.
Without the Word of the Guru's Shabad, you will not find salvation or honor. Without the Lord's Name, you shall go to hell. ||4||
In an instant, you change into various costumes, like a juggler; you are entangled in emotional attachment and sin.
You gaze here and there upon the expanse of Maya; you are intoxicated with attachment to Maya. ||5||
You act in corruption, and put on ostentatious shows, but without awareness of the Shabad, you have fallen into confusion.
You suffer great pain from the disease of egotism. Following the Guru's Teachings, you shall be rid of this disease. ||6||
Seeing peace and wealth come to him, the faithless cynic become proud in his mind.
But He who owns this body and wealth, takes them back again, and then the mortal feels anxiety and pain deep within. ||7||
At the very last instant, nothing goes along with you; all is visible only by His Mercy.
God is our Primal and Infinite Lord; enshrining the Lord's Name in the heart, one crosses over. ||8||
You weep for the dead, but who hears you weeping? The dead have fallen to the serpent in the terrifying world-ocean.
Gazing upon his family, wealth, household and mansions, the faithless cynic is entangled in worthless worldly affairs. ||9||
He comes when the Lord sends him; when the Lord calls him back, he goes.
Whatever he does, the Lord is doing. The Forgiving Lord forgives him. 
I seek to be with those who have tasted this sublime essence of the Lord.
Wealth, miraculous spiritual powers, wisdom and spiritual knowledge, are obtained from the Guru. The treasure of liberation is obtained in His Sanctuary. ||11||
The Gurmukh looks upon pain and pleasure as one and the same; he remains untouched by joy and sorrow.
Conquering his self-conceit, the Gurmukh finds the Lord; O Nanak, he intuitively merges into the Lord. 
Abstinence, chastity, self-control and truthfulness have been implanted within me; I am imbued with the sublime essence of the True Word of the Shabad. ||1||
My Merciful Guru remains forever imbued with the Lord's Love.
Day and night, He remains lovingly focused on the One Lord; gazing upon the True Lord, He is pleased. ||1||Pause||
He abides in the Tenth Gate, and looks equally upon all; He is imbued with the unstruck sound current of the Shabad. ||2||
Wearing the loin-cloth of chastity, He remains absorbed in the all-pervading Lord; His tongue enjoys the taste of God's Love. ||3||
The One who created the creation has met the True Guru; contemplating the Guru's lifestyle, He is pleased. ||4||
All are in the One, and the One is in all. This is what the True Guru has shown me. ||5||
He who created the worlds, solar systems and galaxies - that God cannot be known. ||6||
From the lamp of God, the lamp within is lit; the Divine Light illuminates the three worlds. ||7||
The Guru sits on the true throne in the true mansion; He is attuned, absorbed in the Fearless Lord. ||8||
The Guru, the detached Yogi, has enticed the hearts of all; He plays His harp in each and every heart. ||9||
Nanak, in God's Sanctuary, one is emancipated; the True Guru becomes our true help and support.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

Attachment/conquering Mind/desire/mind/



He has made His home in the monastery of the heart; He has infused His power into the earth and the sky. ||1||[907-13]
Through the Word of the Shabad, the Gurmukhs have saved so very many, O Saints. ||1||Pause||
He conquers attachment, and eradicates egotism, and sees Your Divine Light pervading the three worlds, Lord. ||2||
He conquers desire, and enshrines the Lord within his mind; he contemplates the Word of the True Guru's Shabad. ||3||
The horn of consciousness vibrates the unstruck sound current; Your Light illuminates each and every heart, Lord. ||4||
He plays the flute of the universe in his mind, and lights the fire of God. ||5||
Bringing together the five elements, day and night, the Lord's lamp shines with the Immaculate Light of the Infinite. ||6||
The right and left nostrils, the sun and the moon channels, are the strings of the body-harp; they vibrate the wondrous melody of the Shabad. ||7||
The true hermit obtains a seat in the City of God, the invisible, inaccessible, infinite. ||8||
The mind is the king of the city of the body; the five sources of knowledge dwell within it. ||9||
Seated in his home, this king chants the Shabad; he administers justice and virtue. ||10||
What can poor death or birth say to him? Conquering his mind, he remains dead while yet alive. ||11||
Brahma, Vishnu and Shiva are manifestations of the One God. He Himself is the Doer of deeds. ||12||
One who purifies his body, crosses over the terrifying world-ocean; he contemplates the essence of his own soul. ||13||
Serving the Guru, he finds everlasting peace; deep within, the Shabad permeates him, coloring him with virtue. ||14||
The Giver of virtue unites with Himself, one who conquers egotism and desire. ||15||
Eradicating the three qualities, dwell in the fourth state. This is the unparalleled devotional worship. ||16||
This is the Yoga of the Gurmukh: Through the Shabad, he understands his own soul, and he enshrines within his heart the One Lord. ||17||


Imbued with the Shabad, his mind becomes steady and stable; this is the most excellent action. ||18||
This true hermit does not enter into religious debates or hypocrisy; the Gurmukh contemplates the Shabad. ||19||
The Gurmukh practices Yoga - he is the true hermit; he practices abstinence and truth, and contemplates the Shabad. ||20||
One who dies in the Shabad and conquers his mind is the true hermit; he understands the Way of Yoga. ||21||
Attachment to Maya is the terrifying world-ocean; through the Shabad, the true hermit saves himself, and his ancestors as well. ||22||
Contemplating the Shabad, you shall be a hero throughout the four ages, O hermit; contemplate the Word of the Guru's Bani in devotion. ||23||
This mind is enticed by Maya, O hermit; contemplating the Shabad, you shall find release. ||24||
He Himself forgives, and unites in His Union; Nanak seeks Your Sanctuary, Lord. ||25||9||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

YOga

This is not Yoga, O Yogi, to abandon your family and wander around.[909-1]
The Name of the Lord, Har, Har, is within the household of the body. By Guru's Grace, you shall find your Lord God. ||8||
This world is a puppet of clay, Yogi; the terrible disease, the desire for Maya is in it.
Making all sorts of efforts, and wearing religious robes, Yogi, this disease cannot be cured. ||9||
The Name of the Lord is the medicine, Yogi; the Lord enshrines it in the mind.
One who becomes Gurmukh understands this; he alone finds the Way of Yoga. ||10||
The Path of Yoga is very difficult, Yogi; he alone finds it, whom God blesses with His Grace.
Inside and outside, he sees the One Lord; he eliminates doubt from within himself. ||11||
So play the harp which vibrates without being played, Yogi.
says Nanak, thus you shall be liberated, Yogi, and remain merged in the True


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

. body Is  a pool
eyhu srIru srvru hY sMqhu iesnwnu kry ilv lweI ]13] (909-14, rwmklI, mÚ 3)
This body is a pool, O Saints; bathe in it, and enshrine love for the Lord. ||13||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

Bani is exalted and One gets emanicipation

·       The Bani, the Word of the humble devotee is the most sublime and exalted; it prevails throughout the ages. ||20||[909-19]
One who is committed to this Bani is emancipated, and through the Shabad, merges in Truth.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

Naam is within Body
kwieAw ngrI sbdy Kojy nwmu nvM iniD pweI ]22] (910-1, rwmklI, mÚ 3)
One who searches the village of the body, through the Shabad, obtains the nine treasures of the Naam. ||22||
 mnsw mwir mnu shij smwxw ibnu rsnw ausqiq krweI ]23] (910-1, rwmklI, mÚ 3)
Conquering desire, the mind is absorbed in intuitive ease, and then one chants the Lord's Praises without speaking. ||23||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

How filth is removed
hm kucl kucIl Aiq AiBmwnI imil sbdy mYlu auqwrI ]1] (910-18, rwmklI, mÚ 3)
I am filthy and polluted, proud and egotistical; receiving the Word of the Shabad, my filth is taken away. ||1||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

He inspires to Act

Awpy Awip krwey krqw Awpy bKis BMfwrI ]8] (911-4, rwmklI, mÚ 3)
The Creator Himself inspires us to act; He Himself blesses us with His treasure.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

Naam : How obtained

kwieAw AMimRiq rhI BrpUry pweIAY sbid vIcwrI ]19] (911-11, rwmklI, mÚ 3)
The body is then filled to overflowing with Ambrosial Nectar, obtained by contemplating the Shabad.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

Naam/God/devotional worship

· The One Name abides deep within my heart; such is the glorious greatness of the Perfect Lord.[912-1]
· Some are made givers, and some are made beggars; He Himself inspires us to devotional worship. 
· Those who know the One Lord are very fortunate; they remain absorbed in the True Lord.
· He Himself is beautiful, He Himself is wise and clever; His worth cannot be expressed. He Himself infuses pain and pleasure; He Himself makes them wander around in doubt. The Great Giver is revealed to the Gurmukh; without the Guru, the world wanders in darkness. 
· Those who taste, enjoy the flavor; the True Guru imparts this understanding. Some, the Lord causes to forget and lose the Name; others become Gurmukh, and are granted this understanding.
· Forever and ever, praise the Lord, O Saints; how glorious is His greatness.
· His justice is always True; how rare are those who accept His Command. 
· mortal, meditate forever on the Lord, who has made the Gurmukh in His making.
· That humble being who meets with the True Guru is fulfilled; the Naam abides in his heart.
· The True Lord is Himself forever True; He announces His Bani, the Word of His Shabad.
· Nanak is wonderstruck, hearing and seeing His Lord; my God is all-pervading, everywhere.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

Mind is Conquered thru. Guru Sabad

gur kY sbid mnu jIiqAw giq mukiq GrY mih pwie ] (26-15, isrIrwgu, mÚ 3)
Through the Word of the Guru's Shabad, the mind is conquered, and one attains the State of Liberation in one's own home.
 hir kw nwmu iDAweIAY sqsMgiq myil imlwie ]2] (26-16, isrIrwgu, mÚ 3)
So meditate on the Name of the Lord; join and merge with the Sat Sangat, the True Congregation. ||2||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

Those who believe ,Realize

ijnI suix kY mMinAw iqnw inj Gir vwsu ] (27-12, isrIrwgu, mÚ 3)
Those who hear and believe, find the home of the self deep within.
 gurmqI swlwih scu hir pwieAw guxqwsu ] (27-13, isrIrwgu, mÚ 3)
Through the Guru's Teachings, they praise the True Lord; they find the Lord, the Treasure of Excellence.
 sbid rqy sy inrmly hau sd bilhwrY jwsu ] (27-13, isrIrwgu, mÚ 3)
Attuned to the Word of the Shabad, they are immaculate and pure. I am forever a sacrifice to them.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

One who Knows Lord Becomes Like HIM
rwjn rwm rvY ihqkwir ] (931-2, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
One who lovingly chants the Name of the Sovereign Lord King,
 rx mih lUJY mnUAw mwir ] (931-2, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
fights the battle and conquers his own mind;
 rwiq idnµiq rhY rMig rwqw ] (931-2, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
day and night, he remains imbued with the Lord's Love.
 qIin Bvn jug cwry jwqw ] (931-3, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
He is famous throughout the three worlds and the four ages.
 ijin jwqw so iqs hI jyhw ] (931-3, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
One who knows the Lord, becomes like Him.
 Aiq inrmwielu sIJis dyhw ] (931-3, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
He becomes absolutely immaculate, and his body is sanctified.
 rhsI rwmu irdY iek Bwie ] (931-4, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
His heart is happy, in love with the One Lord.
 AMqir sbdu swic ilv lwie ]10] (931-4, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
He lovingly centers his attention deep within upon the True Word of the Shabad. ||10||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

Sabad will never Fail you

eyku sbdu rwm nwm inroDru guru dyvY piq mqI ]11] (931-6, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
The One Shabad, the Name of the Lord, will never fail you; the Guru grants honor and understanding. ||11||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 27, 2007)

Creator is everywhere

jo dIsY so Awpy Awip ] (931-14, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
Whatever is seen, is the Lord Himself.
 Awip aupwie Awpy Gt Qwip ] (931-14, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
Creating Himself, He establishes Himself in the heart.
 Awip Agocru DMDY loeI ] (931-15, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
He Himself is unfathomable; He links people to their affairs.
 jog jugiq jgjIvnu soeI ] (931-15, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
He is the Way of Yoga, the Life of the World.
 kir Awcwru scu suKu hoeI ] (931-15, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
Living a righteous lifestyle, true peace is found.
 nwm ivhUxw mukiq ikv hoeI ]15] (931-15, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
Without the Naam, the Name of the Lord, how can anyone find liberation? ||15||
 ivxu nwvY vyroDu srIr ] (931-16, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
Without the Name, even one's own body is an enemy.
 ikau n imlih kwtih mn pIr ] (931-16, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
Why not meet the Lord, and take away the pain of your mind?
 vwt vtwaU AwvY jwie ] (931-16, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
The traveller comes and goes along the highway.
 ikAw ly AwieAw ikAw plY pwie ] (931-17, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
What did he bring when he came, and what will he take away when he goes?
 ivxu nwvY qotw sB Qwie ] (931-17, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
Without the Name, one loses everywhere.
 lwhw imlY jw dyie buJwie ] (931-17, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
The profit is earned, when the Lord grants understanding.
 vxju vwpwru vxjY vwpwrI ] (931-18, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
In merchandise and trade, the merchant is trading.
 ivxu nwvY kYsI piq swrI ]16] (931-18, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
Without the Name, how can one find honor and nobility? ||16||
 gux vIcwry igAwnI soie ] (931-18, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
One who contemplates the Lord's Virtues is spiritually wise.
 gux mih igAwnu prwpiq hoie ] (931-19, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
Through His Virtues, one receives spiritual wisdom.
 guxdwqw ivrlw sMswir ] (931-19, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
How rare in this world, is the Giver of virtue.
 swcI krxI gur vIcwir ] (931-19, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
The True way of life comes through contemplation of the Guru.
 AgmAgocru kImiq nhI pwie ] (931-19, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
The Lord is inaccessible and unfathomable. His worth cannot be estimated.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 28, 2007)

*-duplicate posts-
*


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 28, 2007)

Through Knowledge Know the creator
gur kY sbid AMqir bRhmu pCwxu ]2] (364-18, Awsw, mÚ 3)
Through the Word of the Guru's Shabad, recognize the Creator Lord within yourself. ||2||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 28, 2007)

gur kY sbid AMqir bRhmu pCwxu ]2] (364-18, Awsw, mÚ 3)
Through the Word of the Guru's Shabad, recognize the Creator Lord within yourself. ||2||


----------

